# NFL playoff predictions



## I Are Baboon (Jan 4, 2005)

We'll do one round at a time.

First round:

St Louis at Seattle
NY Jets at San Diego
Denver at Indianapolis
Minnesota at Green Bay

My picks:

St Louis
San Diego
Indianapolis
Green Bay


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2005)

Seattle
Jets
Indianapolis
Green Bay


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2005)

St.Louis
San Deigo
Indy
Green Bay


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 4, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> We'll do one round at a time.
> 
> First round:
> 
> ...


Seattle, San Diego, Indy, GB


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 4, 2005)

My God, these games are gonna be a stone cold BITCH to pick.  There's no way in Holy Hell to know who's actually gonna show up.   

OK let's give it a shot:

Rams  (Fucking Martz can win it with his running game alone, but he's just stupid enough to throw it in the shitter trying to go 90% pass.)

San Diego  (They're just so damn hot right now I can't bet against them.)

Indy  (I love Jake the Snake, but I just don't think he's got the game to hang with Peyton.)

Packers (This is the worst one.  Who's gonna show up?  I'm going with Green Bay strictly because of Brett Favre.)


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2005)

Seahawks
Chargers
Colts
Packers


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 4, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> My God, these games are gonna be a stone cold BITCH to pick.  There's no way in Holy Hell to know who's actually gonna show up.
> 
> OK let's give it a shot:
> 
> ...



Christ, we didn't ask for your goddamn life story.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2005)

Seahawks, Jets, Not sure on this one, Packers


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 4, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Christ, we didn't ask for your goddamn life story.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2005)

I further predict that whoever wins the Rams/Seahawks game will go to Philly and beat the OVERRATED Eagles.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 4, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I further predict that whoever wins the Rams/Seahawks game will go to Philly and beat the OVERRATED Eagles.



I believe that avatar of yours is grounds for banishment from IM.


----------



## gr81 (Jan 4, 2005)

> First round:
> 
> St Louis at Seattle
> NY Jets at San Diego
> ...



my picks:
Seattle
NY Jets
Indy
GB


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2005)

RAMS
Chargers
Colts
Vikings


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 4, 2005)

My heart is with
Seattle,
New York,
Minnesota,
Indy.....

My Money is on
St Louis (they'll defeat Seattly 3 times this year),
San Diego ( Jets' Pennington is WAY overated ),
Green Bay ( Hard to BET against Favre),
Indy ( Manning, James, & Harrison )


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 4, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I believe that avatar of yours is grounds for banishment from IM.



Well if the avatar isn't good enough he ought to get the boot just for making disparraging remarks about my beloved Eagles.


----------



## Flex (Jan 4, 2005)

St. Louis (sorry A-Ron)
San Diego
Indy
GB


----------



## Iceman (Jan 5, 2005)

st louis

san diego

indy

green bay


----------



## Johnnny (Jan 5, 2005)

Pittsburgh or San Diego Vs. New England for the AFC Championship

If it's Pittsburgh, I say the will beat New England.
If it's San Diego I say that they will lose a close game to New England maybe by 10 or 14 points.


NFC I would like to see Philidelphia go all the way to the Super Bowl, but w/o WR TO I'm not sure this will happen.

I say it will be St. Louis or Atlanta Vs. Philidelphia for the NFC championship game & I say most likely St. Louis will get there & beat Philidelphia.


Super Bowl I see New England Vs. St. Louis with a 7 Patriot victory.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 5, 2005)

Johnnnnnny, read the first post in this thread again.  Nobody else had a hard time reading it.


----------



## Johnnny (Jan 5, 2005)

You gave your picks & I listed mine as it's hard to predict what will happen so I listed my personal best picks.

That's all.

St. Louis Vs. Philidelphia
New England Vs. Pittsburgh

St. Louis Vs. New England for the SuperBowl


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Johnnnnnny, read the first post in this thread again. Nobody else had a hard time reading it.


His picking the Rams in the Superbowl should have clue you in that Johnny here is a tad "mentally challenged."


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 5, 2005)

Seattle
San Diego
Indy
Green Bay


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 5, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> His picking the Rams in the Superbowl should have clue you in that Johnny here is a tad "mentally challenged."



Yeah, I let that slide.  

Rams are 40-1 odds right now.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 6, 2005)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> If it's San Diego I say that they will lose a close game to New England maybe by 10 or 14 points.



10-14 points a CLOSE GAME???  Wow, I'd hate to see your definition of a blow-out.  Can't argue with your picks though.


----------



## Johnnny (Jan 6, 2005)

ALBOB



> 10-14 points a CLOSE GAME??? Wow, I'd hate to see your definition of a blow-out. Can't argue with your picks though.



A blow is what USC did to No.2 Oklahoma for the National Championship this Tuesday 55-10.

Even 35-14 is a pretty big blow out.

A 10 or 14 point game is possible to catch up to.

Especially the amount of points both of those 2 teams are capable of scoring in a game. 14 points is nothing to score for either team especially New England.

But w/o TO, I don't see The Eagles advancing to the Super Bowl.


----------



## JJJ (Jan 6, 2005)

St Louis
Jets
Indy 
GB


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 6, 2005)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> ALBOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, especially with San Diego's offense. Not saying that I think it will come down to those teams. Well, New England yes , but not San Diego.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Seattle
San Diego
Indianapolis (although I hope they loose, being a Steelers fan)
Green Bay


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Pittsburgh or San Diego Vs. New England for the AFC Championship
> 
> If it's Pittsburgh, I say the will beat New England.
> If it's San Diego I say that they will lose a close game to New England maybe by 10 or 14 points.
> ...



I don't see any NFC team beating the Eagles, even without TO
In the AFC there's 3 strong teams, the Steelers being the best of them, Pittburgh's toughest game will be the AFC championship, not the superbowl, the 'bowl should be cake for the Steelrs once they get there.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Seattle
San Diego
Indianapolis
Green Bay

How anyone could pick the JETS is beyond me.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 7, 2005)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> But w/o TO, I don't see The Eagles advancing to the Super Bowl.



Et tu Johnnny?


----------



## JJJ (Jan 8, 2005)

*2 - 0*

JJJ

*1 - 1*

I Are Baboon
Dale Mabry
IainDaniel
ALBOB
Jodi
gr81
Archangel
DFINEST
Flex
Iceman


*0 - 2*

Goodfella9783
Pepper
ponyboy
SJ69
PreMier


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 9, 2005)

JJJ said:
			
		

> *2 - 0*
> 
> JJJ



Nice work, man.


----------



## Flex (Jan 9, 2005)

Interesting night.

Of course theres' ALWAYS coulda/shoulda/woulda, but S.D. should've won if their kicker could hit a FG. 
Same w/ Seattle. Man....Dropped passes  

(I like how many of my guys are still alive from my championship fantasy team (not IM, but another league). Faulk, Favre, Ahman, Harrison, Crumpler, McNabb, H. Ward, Pennington...damn i'm a good GM)


----------



## JJJ (Jan 9, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> but S.D. should've won if their kicker could hit a FG.



3 run plays (the last one to the right!) and then a kick in the rain by a rookie on 4:th down from the right of the field, thats just bad coaching.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2005)

JJJ said:
			
		

> 3 run plays (the last one to the right!) and then a kick in the rain by a rookie on 4:th down from the right of the field, thats just bad coaching.


Agreed, for a second I thought I saw Martz over there coaching!!!


----------



## Flex (Jan 9, 2005)

JJJ said:
			
		

> 3 run plays (the last one to the right!) and then a kick in the rain by a rookie on 4:th down from the right of the field, thats just bad coaching.



bad coaching?

a 40yd fg with the season on the line? that needs to be made. has nothing ton do with coaching.


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 9, 2005)

> Of course theres' ALWAYS coulda/shoulda/woulda, but S.D. should've won if their kicker could hit a FG.


  I felt pretty bad for that kicker, poor rookie 

 I had my money on SD to
 Today :
 colts
 packers


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 9, 2005)

Bronc's vs Colts ... this is like watching a pro team play a high school team.  Talk about an ass whoooooping ...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> bad coaching?
> 
> a 40yd fg with the season on the line? that needs to be made. has nothing ton do with coaching.


Yes, bad coaching, raining like crazy all day, and you don't try to get a little closer for a "rookie" kicker. Yes, I think bad coaching!!!


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Yes, bad coaching, raining like crazy all day, and you don't try to get a little closer for a "rookie" kicker. Yes, I think bad coaching!!!


 What I don't get is that they had 3 trys before 4th down to get a little closer, and everytime somebody ran the ball.. I would've at least passed the ball on 3rd.


----------



## Flex (Jan 9, 2005)

the reason they didn't pass is cuz you don't risk the interception/sack for a loss. a running play, although will typically yield the fewest yards, is the safest bet.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 9, 2005)

Funniest play of the day ... Farve's underhand toss after he was four yards past the line


----------



## Flex (Jan 9, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Funniest play of the day ... Farve's underhand toss after he was four yards past the line



Don't get me wrong, Favre's great.

but if it was ANY other player in the league, they'd be harshly criticized for doing that instead of lowering their shoulder and trying to get the 1st or TD, by fans and announcers alike.

I understand guys were lining him up, but shit, everyone else takes that chance just as much as Favre...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 9, 2005)

Back when Farve was actually playing he would have too. He used to run like a TE of a HB when needed. Now he jogs and throughs week ass crap like that.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2005)

He's getting older. He knows it, it's not like he's in his 20's anymore.


----------



## Flex (Jan 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He's getting older. He knows it, it's not like he's in his 20's anymore.



well, that may have been the difference b/w them moving on or going home


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 10, 2005)

Tough weekend for picks.  15 people made picks and NO ONE got all four right.  Conversely, no one got all four wrong.

"Standings" after round one:

*3-1*
Archangel
JJJ

*2-2*
Baboon
Dale Mabry
IainDaniel
ALBOB
gr81
DFINEST
Flex

*1-3*
Goodfella9783
Pepper
Jodi
ponyboy
SJ69
PreMier


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 10, 2005)

Make your picks for round two:

NY Jets at Pittsburgh
St Louis at Atlanta
Minnesota at Philadelphia
Indianapolis at New England


My picks:

Pittsburgh
St Louis
Philadelphia
New England


----------



## Flex (Jan 10, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Tough weekend for picks.  15 people made picks and NO ONE got all four right.  Conversely, no one got all four wrong.



well, it was the 1st time ever that 3 dogs won on wildcard weekend.

as far as my picks, you stole them right out from under me, bro...

Pittsburgh
St Louis
Philadelphia
New England


----------



## Exordus (Jan 10, 2005)

Pittsburgh
St. Louis
Pilly
Indy <--------- my underdog pick

I live in PA and love both Philly and Pitt but I think Philly may struggle once again. Will be a tight game.


----------



## Flex (Jan 10, 2005)

Exordus said:
			
		

> Pittsburgh
> St. Louis
> Pilly
> Indy <--------- my underdog pick



St. Louis is a dog, too.

There's no way Indy's coming into NE and beating the Pats. Belichik owns Payton.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2005)

Pittsburgh
St.Louis
Indy
Minn

Man I really went out on a limp here.  But what the fuck


----------



## Johnnny (Jan 10, 2005)

I had a feeling that the St.Louis game was going to be no more than a 10 point game & it was a 7 point game.


I also had a very strong feeling that the Chargers & Jets game was going to be no more than a 3 or 7 point game. But I was wrong about the Chargers winning.

What I couldn't unerstand is why they ran the ball 3 times in OT? 

I know they were trying to protect the football to get into field goal range but why in God's name did they runt the ball twice to the right side to put force their rookie kicker to kick from the right hash mark?

I personally would've tried to throw the ball once for a 5 or 8 yard pic up then I would've ran the ball in the middle.

B/c if they were set up to kick it from the middle, the rookie Charger kicker would've made that kick & won the game at home.

I just didn't understand that, neither did the group of ppl I was watching the game with.


As for the Indy game, I thought Denver would've had a little more fight in them than that 

Jake Plummer is a very good QB, but Denver had no defense & Manning just picked them apart. I thought it was going to be only a 21 point victory for the Colts LOL


As for the Packer & Viking game that really surprised me. I thought that the Packers would've pulled out a victory with a 10 point lead.

But instead they lost by 14 points.

I was hoping they'd win for Reggie.

Oh well, we'll see what next weekend brings.


My picks are still Pittsburg & New England with St. Louis & Philidelphia & I see a New England Vs. St. Louis Super Bowl yet again. But apart of me sees Pittsburgh Vs. St. Louis in the Super Bowl.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 10, 2005)

Steelers beat the Jets by 7and go on to win the ring.  
 St Louis
  Philadelphia
 Pat's ... well two outta four aint bad.*
*
​


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm going with:  

Pittsburgh
Atlanta (nobody seems to like them :hmm: )
Philly
Indy against New England is tough but I'm going Indy after the display they put on yesterday.  Even though they were at home they had total dominance on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Flex (Jan 10, 2005)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I had a feeling that the St.Louis game was going to be no more than a 10 point game
> 
> I also had a very strong feeling that the Chargers & Jets game was going to be no more than a 3 or 7 point game



you really went out on a limb here, Johnnny Madden




			
				Johnnny said:
			
		

> I personally would've tried to throw the ball once for a 5 or 8 yard pic up then I would've ran the ball in the middle.



then why aren't you in the NFL? it's easier said than done.





			
				Johnnny said:
			
		

> My picks are still Pittsburg & New England with St. Louis & Philidelphia



well FUCKIN' A!!! Me and Johnny agree on something  . what is this world coming to?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 10, 2005)

Pittsburgh
Pats
Vikings 
Falcons


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 10, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Make your picks for round two:
> 
> NY Jets at Pittsburgh
> St Louis at Atlanta
> ...



Steelers
Falcons
*EAGLES* 
Patriots


Hey look IAB, no life story.


----------



## Johnnny (Jan 10, 2005)

Flex



> then why aren't you in the NFL? it's easier said than done.



I think you missed this part as I agreed that it was important to protect the ball. But it would've made sense to take at least one shot at a pass to "TRY" & gain another 5 or 8 yards to MAKE AN EASIEIR FIELD GOAL FOR THEIR ROOKIE KICKER.



> I know they were trying to protect the football to get into field goal range but why in God's name did they runt the ball twice to the right side to put force their rookie kicker to kick from the right hash mark?
> 
> I personally would've tried to throw the ball once for a 5 or 8 yard pic up then I would've ran the ball in the middle.
> 
> B/c if they were set up to kick it from the middle, the rookie Charger kicker would've made that kick & won the game at home.




Just an observation. I never said it was easy. But if I were the coach I would've called a short sideline pass to protect the ball or maybe something short into the flat like a TE screen.


They started running into the middle & I thought they were going to attempt to set it up in the middle to make it easier for the kicker, but when they ran 2 plays to the right, that just didn't make sense.

That field goal would've been good had they ran into the middle.

JMO.


----------



## JJJ (Jan 10, 2005)

Pittsburgh
St Louis
Philly
NE


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 10, 2005)

Pittsburgh
Atlanta
Minnesota
New England

Philly's done and I cannot wait.  Although, I think NE may be done as well which sucks.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2005)

Pittsburgh
Atlanta 
Minnesota
Indianapolis

1-3


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 10, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Philly's done and I cannot wait.




Hey, who allowed the dumbass crack whore on this board?  Can't we get a Moderator to get rid of this idiot?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> the reason they didn't pass is cuz you don't risk the interception/sack for a loss. a running play, although will typically yield the fewest yards, is the safest bet.


I agree, just thought they should have tried to get at least 10 yards closer or so!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Make your picks for round two:
> 
> NY Jets at Pittsburgh
> St Louis at Atlanta
> ...


Steelers
Rams
Vikings
Colts


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *I Are Baboon*
> _Make your picks for round two:
> 
> NY Jets at Pittsburgh
> ...


 


Pittsburgh
St Louis 
Philadelphia
Indianapolis


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 10, 2005)

Pitts
 Atlanta
 Minnesota
 Indianapolis


----------



## Flex (Jan 10, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Although, I think NE may be done as well which sucks.



MUWHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 11, 2005)

Steelers
Colts
Rams
Eagles


----------



## Pepper (Jan 11, 2005)

Steelers
Falcons
Eagles
Colts

(but...Rams, Vikings and Jets _cover_.)


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 11, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Steelers
> Falcons
> Eagles
> Colts
> ...



Gee, I wonder who's got money on the games.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 11, 2005)

Albob, you have to admit that 9.5 points is a truck load given that TO is out. Agree?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 11, 2005)

Hell, I've already seen the game and I'd have a hard time giving 9.5 point to Denver against Indy.  Yeah, 9.5 is a butt load of points in ANY game.









I hope we cover though.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 11, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Make your picks for round two:
> 
> NY Jets at Pittsburgh
> St Louis at Atlanta
> ...



Pitts
Atl
Philly
NE


LETS GO EAGLES!!!!!!


----------



## gr81 (Jan 11, 2005)

Steelers
Falcons
Vikings
Colts


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2005)

Pitt
NE
Vikings
Rams

Iceman 2-2


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Steelers
Colts
Rams
Eagles

Next week Steelers beat the Colts 31-28
Next Week Eagles beat the Rams 27-10


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

SuperBowl Steelers beat the Eagles  21-17
And everyone drinks a case of Iron.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

You saw it here first.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 13, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> And everyone drinks a case of Iron.



Iron City Beer???  I think that stuff is actually made from run-off from the steel mill.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2005)

Steelers
Falcons
Eagles
Colts


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2005)

Pittsburgh
St Louis
Philadelphia
NE


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

The game is tied  Jets 10--Steelers 10 in the 3rd. quarter.


Please win Jets....


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The game is tied  Jets 10--Steelers 10 in the 3rd. quarter.
> 
> 
> Please win Jets....


 Big Ben just threw a damn interception, jets scored.. 17-10


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

I know.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2005)

Damn, what a game this last half has turned out to be   I don't care for either team but I hope the Jets win.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

It's a good game so far for us jets fans.
 I know, I know.....the other teams stand a better chance of beating the Jets.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2005)

OMFG - How embarrassing is that?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

One Word:  Wow.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 15, 2005)

BWAHAHAHAH ...thats huge.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2005)

I was really hoping they'd get it.  They had 2 chances to take this game though.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

I know..............    Damn kickers ........they should stick to soccer.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

god this sucks......I have to shit so bad but I don't want to move from the TV!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> god this sucks......I have to shit so bad but I don't want to move from the TV!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

i think i may just shit my pants.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> god this sucks......I have to shit so bad but I don't want to move from the TV!!!


During the first field goal I had ran out of water and really had to pooh.  Not only do I feel like I am going to shit my pants but I also feel really thirsty.

I might have to turn on my shower radio and listen to the game while i pooh.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> During the first field goal I had ran out of water and really had to pooh.  Not only do I feel like I am going to shit my pants but I also feel really thirsty.
> 
> I might have to turn on my shower radio and listen to the game while i pooh.




lmao...i wonder how many other guys are currently going through the same thing!!!  haha


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao...i wonder how many other guys are currently going through the same thing!!! haha


I can only imagine.  I don't think I have ever rooted for a commercial, but these overtimes put a whole new perspective on that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

here it is..


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks like the Jets lost their spirit.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

commercial. quik go


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

The Steelers are about to kick a field goal........


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> commercial. quik go


i'm waiting it out.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

Oh my god just barely.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2005)

dammit


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

The Steelers didn't deserve to win this game.  It's a shame.  Patriots vs Steelers next week, book it.

By the way, The Patriots can go into Pittsburgh and win.

LETS GO PATS BABY!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

They had chances...........oh well, they played a real good team tough.

Congrats Steelers, I expect them to go all the way.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> They had chances...........oh well, they played a real good team tough.
> 
> Congrats Steelers, I expect them to go all the way.


I think today showed us how vulnerable the Steelers are.  It will either be the Patriots or the Steelers going to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> The Steelers didn't deserve to win this game.  It's a shame.  Patriots vs Steelers next week, book it.
> 
> By the way, The Patriots can go into Pittsburgh and win.
> 
> LETS GO PATS BABY!!!


That's why I was hoping the Jets would win 

I didn't want the Pat's and Steelers at it AGAIN!

Next game starting


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I think today showed us how vulnerable the Steelers are.


Yes they did, it was a different game for them.

Gee....I wonder if P-funk lost his desire to go to the bathroom.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's why I was hoping the Jets would win


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yes they did, it was a different game for them.
> 
> Gee....I wonder if P-funk lost his desire to go to the bathroom.




why would i loose my desire?  everything came out fine.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why would i loose my desire?  everything came out fine.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 15, 2005)

Who'da thought that game would have come down to the kicking teams? Reed ... again ... showed his composure in the crunch. This leaves him 7/10 in the 40's and 2/2 over 50. Outstanding. Big Ben showed his vulnerability in the air as well as his skill at placement. When he used his ground game Cawer let Bettis, Staley and Hines show why the Steelers are counting only 1 loss this year. It was what put us in the posistion to take advantage of the Jets failure to kick a field goal ... 2X  .   The last 15 minutes were some intense fargin football for me ...


----------



## jack52 (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm breathing again. 20-17


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 15, 2005)

God damn Vick tripping over his own feet


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 15, 2005)

The Stealers vs Jets game was great, I can't believe Jets lost it when they had 2 huge chances.

 This Falcons game isn't to bad either, Rams kicker did a 55yard FG not to long ago.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

who are the stealers?


----------



## Flex (Jan 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> By the way, The Patriots can go into Pittsburgh and win.



Ya think?

twas only 3 years ago when we won there then went on to beat the Rams in the biggest upset in SB history.


As Cory Dillion said in the Visa commercial.......
"NOT IN OUR HOUSE...........NOT TODAY...........NOT TOMMORROW"

LETS GO PATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2005)

The Rams really really suck tonight   I can't believe how many stupid mistakes they are making.

Pat's all the way


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Ya think?
> 
> twas only 3 years ago when we won there then went on to beat the Rams in the biggest upset in SB history.
> 
> ...


That game feels like it took place yesterday..


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 15, 2005)

2-0 

Cant wait for tomorrow's games


----------



## onamission (Jan 15, 2005)

IM SICK!!! (look at my location)


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

onamission said:
			
		

> IM SICK!!! (look at my location)




Sorry new guy. I feel your pain.


----------



## onamission (Jan 15, 2005)

Coach martz should have read that letter I wrote him, they would have won. Also, if god would have listened to the city wide prayer to temporarily paralyze Vick for the day. Oh well.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 16, 2005)

Fuckin asshole Rams.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

onamission said:
			
		

> IM SICK!!! (look at my location)


Brother, I so hear ya!!! This is me-


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

onamission said:
			
		

> Coach martz should have read that letter I wrote him, they would have won. Also, if god would have listened to the city wide prayer to temporarily paralyze Vick for the day. Oh well.


Martz, listen to anyone else?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Fuckin asshole Rams.


I hear ya!!! Hey Martz   Well Baboon, who are you rootin for now? I'm pullin for the Vikes, but thats me!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)

Minn. 7----Phi.14


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya!!! Hey Martz   Well Baboon, who are you rootin for now? I'm pullin for the Vikes, but thats me!!!



I'm pulling for the Patriots now since they are the "local" team.  But if someone else wins, that's fine too.  There aren't any teams in it that I particularly dislike.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)

Did you just see that luck TD by Mitchell?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Did you just see that luck TD by Mitchell?



I'm at work "watching" the game on CBS.com.   

http://www.superbowl.com/gamecenter/live/NFL_20050116_MIN@PHI


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 16, 2005)

Pats vs Steelers is going to be heart attack ...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I'm pulling for the Patriots now since they are the "local" team.  But if someone else wins, that's fine too.  There aren't any teams in it that I particularly dislike.


Should be a good game later today!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Pats vs Steelers is going to be heart attack ...



That will be good, but the way the Steelers played the Jets it looks like the Pats will win again.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Did you just see that luck TD by Mitchell?


For those who missed it, a fumble popped luckily into the hands of Freddie Mitchell who was in the endzone.  It was definitly not something you see everyday.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)

I never did, the closet thing I ever saw was the Franco Harris catch during the superbowl.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2005)

Wow.  Donovan McNabb stoops down to Mike Tice's level and throws the ball over the middle with no timeouts left in field goal range.  Two stupid moves, one by both teams keeps the game a fourteen point disadvantage.  Should be 24-13. 

Off to the gym.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2005)

Lets Go Patriots!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Woohooo Eagles!!!!!! 


ya biiiitchhes


3-0


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)

Looks like N.E. has P. Manning's number.
The guy played so great this year. I hope he plays a little better, it would seem such a waste of year.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2005)

Love the 1 yard TD


----------



## Flex (Jan 16, 2005)

Payton who?  

See you in Pittsburgh next week, bitches....

I already have Payton's head on a platter, BRING ME THE HEAD OF BEN ROTHLISBERGER


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2005)

WhooHooo


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

4-0

I call

N E 
Phi

next week

Philly to win it allafter that. Thats right Flex, you heard it here first, sucka


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 16, 2005)

I got Pats and Falcons in the Super Bowl.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> For those who missed it, a fumble popped luckily into the hands of Freddie Mitchell who was in the endzone.  It was definitly not something you see everyday.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Looks like N.E. has P. Manning's number.
> The guy played so great this year. I hope he plays a little better, it would seem such a waste of year.


What can he say, just tip his hat and call them his "Daddy"!!!


----------



## Flex (Jan 16, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> 4-0
> 
> I call
> 
> ...



i went 4-0 also.

my picks are NE and Philly next week as well.

But let's get dis straight, jou fuckin' cockaroach, NE is gonna win their 3rd Superbowl in 4 years and be considered one of the greatest, if not thee greatest teams in NFL history.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> What can he say, just tip his hat and call them his "Daddy"!!!





Nice timely post.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 16, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Payton who?
> 
> See you in Pittsburgh next week, bitches....
> 
> I already have Payton's head on a platter, BRING ME THE HEAD OF BEN ROTHLISBERGER


 It'l be the little head you'll be gettin there Flex ... pucker up!  Big Ben had a good season for a rookie ... but unlike other years we aren't relying on one or two guys to carry the team.  Our running game was more than able to drive through the Jets.  The Steelers D Just went through the best QB in the nation and showed they're up to whatever gets thrown at e'm too.  This is that one game I told ya about a few weeks ago Flex ... Pats vs Steelers.  You said I was crazy to say they'd even get here.  Whoever wins this is gonna be the Ring Wearing Champs.  Black & gold is "gonna get er done".


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2005)

Pics for next week:

Pat's
Falcons


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)

Pitts
Philly


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 16, 2005)

Falcons vs. Pats Superbowl. No way you can can pick the Steelers after last night's pathetic display against the Jets. How do you think he'll do against the Pats D.  Should be a good game though since both defenses are excellent.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 16, 2005)

Steelers (that was not pathetic ... just not as good as the rest of the season)

 Eagles


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Steelers (that was not pathetic ... just not as good as the rest of the season)
> 
> Eagles


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 17, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> i went 4-0 also.



You went 3-1.  You picked St Louis yo:



			
				Flex said:
			
		

> as far as my picks, you stole them right out from under me, bro...
> 
> Pittsburgh
> St Louis
> ...


----------



## Flex (Jan 17, 2005)

oops


----------

